# Happy Birthday, Silversage!



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 29, 2020)

Wishing you a joyful and tasty birthday!


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 29, 2020)

Hope you have a WONDERFUL day!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 29, 2020)

Happy Birthday, Silversage!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 29, 2020)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 29, 2020)

Happy birthday, Silversage! [emoji512] [emoji322] [emoji485]


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 29, 2020)

Happy Birthday Silversage!!


----------



## taxlady (Jun 29, 2020)

Happy Birthday Silversage. Enjoy it.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jun 29, 2020)

Happy Birthday Silversage 
Hope it is s great one, and you
can hide from this heat. 

Josie


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 29, 2020)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 29, 2020)

A most Happy Birthday to you SS and good wishes for a wonderful year. 

You deserve a spectacular cake, and my bet is that you made your own spectacular cake!  I have a fork ready, and hope we get to see it.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 29, 2020)

Happy birthday SS!


----------



## Silversage (Jun 30, 2020)

Thank you all!  
I worked all day, so no time to make cake.  

We had a wonderful dinner with a couple good friends.  Rack of lamb, asparagus, truffle potatoes, creme brulee.  It was a pleasant way to recognized another trip around the sun.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 30, 2020)

Love that thought, "another trip around the sun"...
What a special dinner!


----------

